
Prevent-smoosh: A package that you can use to have a voice among TC39 gods - namanyayg
https://twitter.com/andrestaltz/status/971500672620351494?s=17
======
marksomnian
I honestly cannot believe TC39 are considering calling a function "smoosh".
"flatten" explains what it does perfectly (make a nested array flat), whereas
"smoosh"... smooshes?

